# Lynx in Michigan?



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

It sure looks like a bobcat to me....

https://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw-...tured-on-video-in-michigans-thumb-region.html


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely looked like a lynx to me. The stride didn’t look like a bobcat to me either it looked to tall and upright for a bobcat.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

The tufts on the ears help some but...
Dang!! that kitty has some feet.
Lynx forsure!! I have lots of bobtail pics in my media and they have tiny feet compared to those snowshoe like feet huge, amazing that there in the thumb.
nearest shell gas station with car wash


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I make it a lynx as well.


----------



## wadin' forever (Jun 22, 2018)

I think a lynx as well and almost as mysterious as wolverine showing up in thumb years back (I recall that was verified, could be wrong on memory). Makes you wonder if someone doing mischief.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I posted this same video on another thread. The Wolverine supposedly came from the ice flows from the Georgian Bay. It was first found by a group of Houndsmen after being treed. It survived for about 4 years and had quite a travel area. It died of natural causes, was found and was mounted.
Here it is:

https://www.mlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2010/03/thumb_wolverine_dead_michigan.html


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the wolverine update. Never heard another peep about it after the initial story.

My buddy wrote from Ohio on the shore of Erie a few years back and said they had a confirmed wolf down there.


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

Confirmed?

Sent from my A502DL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

wadin' forever said:


> I think a lynx as well and almost as mysterious as wolverine showing up in thumb years back (I recall that was verified, could be wrong on memory). Makes you wonder if someone doing mischief.


Wolverine was real-no mischief. Friend did 'plant' shark in one of the lakes on Memorial day some years ago--mischief, yes.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Friend did 'plant' shark in one of the lakes on Memorial day some years ago--mischief, yes.



OH Man! That is one on my bucket list, if I ever hit a major lottery. Just think how much fun it would be, on a warm, sunny, Sunday afternoon. Head out in front of the beach at Sterling, and "swim" an remote controlled "Jaws" 60 yards off the beach. LOL! What fun that would be!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Wolverine was real-no mischief. Friend did 'plant' shark in one of the lakes on Memorial day some years ago--mischief, yes.


Hopefully not a bull shark lol


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Hour ago this came up on facebook. I know alot of people dont have facebook so I did a screenshot for them. And for those that have it should be able to find it. 

I tried finding a new link for todays capture on michigan outdoors, nothing yet.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Why would they trap it? Its endangered. It should be allowed to live where it wants right?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Here it is.

https://www.thetimesherald.com/stor...red-trapped-after-attacking-geese/3204573002/


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Why would they trap it? Its endangered. It should be allowed to live where it wants right?


Because it was in a guys bird pen killing all his animals. The guy trapped it and turned it over to the dnr instead of killing it. Now they will put a tracking collar on it and relocate it.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Farmers is the UP. can't do a thing to wolves eating their livestock. How is this different? Both are classified as endangered.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Because there are no bear, bobcats or lynx in the thumb of Michigan.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Just proves do not inform the DNR about anything;

https://www.thetimesherald.com/story/news/2019/03/26/lynx-awaits-fate-detroit-zoo/3275753002/


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

From the bi weekly DNR report;
CO Mark Siemen received a call from a property owner stating that a large cat of some type was killing his geese. The subject stated that he took multiple photos of the cat as it was eating a goose. CO Siemen responded to the residence and spoke with the subject about the large cat he saw and checked the area the geese had been killed. While at the residence CO Siemen saw multiple photos of the animal and watched a video the subject had taken of the animal sneaking up to the goose pen. After gathering all information CO Siemen contacted Sgt. Scott Brown who was already aware of the complaint. Wildlife Division was contacted and informed of the information on that day. The next day CO Siemen was again contacted by the home owner stating that he had caught the now identified animal as a lynx in a trap. Sgt. Brown and CO Siemen assisted the Wildlife Division at the residence and the lynx was removed from the property.


----------

